# Help with Pork Tenderloin



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Going to try my hand at a Port tenderloin tomorrow. Never done this before. I use an offset smoker and use lump charcoal and pecan wood for flavor for all my other smoking. Any tips or techniques would be appreciated. Thanks.

Pods


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I hardly ever leave them whole because I seem to always dry them out, cooked it too long I guess. The first thing I do is filet off that shiny membrane, get it out of there, will make the meat chewy.

1st way I do it is to cut them into 1" thick steaks, then take a filet knife off one end, insert it into the side of the steak, but not all the way through. You are trying to make a "pocket" in there. I then marinate it for several hours in whatever seasoning you like. Lawry's has a Cajun marinade that is really tasty. Then I will grill up some boudain, split the membrane, and stuff the steaks with the stuffing. Toothpick the steak closed, then grill 'em up!

2nd way I do it is to filet the loin longways as if I were unrolling it like a sheet. Then fill it with whatever you want to try, then roll it back up, wrap in bacon, and throw it on the smoker. I again like to use boudain, and Velveeta Sharp Cheddar chunks in the stuffing.

Sorry I couldn't be more help. Good luck!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

If I leave my tenderloin whole I like to inject them and obviously don't overcook them and it will be nice and juicy. Personally I like hickory for pork.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

leave whole and inject it with coke or OJ.. I like the OJ injection the best put your choice of seasoning on it at about half way point start to keep it wet with your favorite BBQ sauce or butter ( melted)


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We leave them whole, don't trim the silverskin, and season with Lawry's original and black pepper. Don't overcook and it's as good as pork can get.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

try injecting with apple juice wrap put in frig. overnight plus with your favorite rub
then during cooking spritz lightly with olive oil


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I personally don't slow smoke pork tenderloins. They are too small and too lean to get a consistent result. Hard to keep them from drying out. You are better off direct grilling over medium heat.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

How about a porchetta? here is the recipe:


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Leave whole -s/p, then wrap with bacon using toothpicks as stays - cook till internal temp of 150 . Easy to do- I've got very large offset and do them regularly .


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Filet open
fill with onion, bell pepper jalapenos(or whatever you like)
season up really well
Lay bacon out on foil overlapping by 1/4"

Sit loin on the bacon and roll it up. 

Cook it low and slow on the pit until the internal temp reaches 140* wrap with foil and sit back on pit to 145 internal temp... Pull and let it sit 15-20 min.... Some good stuff


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Leave it whole. Fresh pineapple and vanilla on a low and slow cook. Add your favorite run about an hour before it is done and also sliced yellow onion. Do not over cook or put over direct heat.:texasflag


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I slice 'em length wise, stuff with cream cheese and jalipenos (sp), rub with dry spices of choice, then completely wrap with bacon. Cook on indirect smoker at 225 degrees for 4-4 1/2 hours (or until about 165 degree internal temp) Let it rest about 15 min slice and serve. Great that meal, even better cold the next day for left overs!


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

i leave mine whole; take a sharpening steel and insert in all the way through the middle of the tenderloin. Then take my favorite link sausage, cut it into fourths. throw one of the fourths in the freezer for an hr to firm it up, then insert it into the tenderloin. (stuffed if you will) then cook till internal temp of 145....then i make a jalapeno cream sauce to put over it...yum!


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Get your grill nice and hot (500ish).
Fillet off the membrane.
Season to your liking.
Place on preheated grill for 7 minutes.
Turn over and leave on grill for 6 minutes.
With lid still closed, turn off heat and leave in grill for another 5 minutes.
Remove from grill, and let sit for 5 minutes before cutting.
Serve and eat!

Very quick and still tender and yummy. Change timing slightly for your grill temp/doneness tastes.
This is called the 7-6-5 method... I usually go with 8-7-6 or so.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I leave mine whole and use a dry rub on them. Don't overcook them, they will get dry on you with a quickness if you do. 
Take two jars of apricot jam and melt them in a pot on the stove. Add in a drained jar of sliced jalapenos.
Slice your tenderloins just before serving to keep them moist and pour the glaze over the medallions.... good stuff! Everyone who tries it wants the recipe for the sauce and it's so simple.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The is a big difference between a tenderloin & a loin... Some of you may be confusing the 2...

Here is a whole tenderloin compare to 1/4 of a whole loin:


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

glenbo said:


> We leave them whole, don't trim the silverskin, and season with Lawry's original and black pepper. Don't overcook and it's as good as pork can get.


This is pretty much what I do, except I do trim the silverskin. I smoke at a pretty hot temperature and shoot for a 145-150 internal temp when done. Glenbo is right - it is about as good as pork can get, very juicy and tasty. I never have leftovers.

W_r_ranch is correct, and I'm always surprised how many restaurants, particularly bbq joints don't know the difference between pork loin and tenderloin. Pork tenderloin is equivalent to beef filet. The only way to screw it up is to overcook it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

So, tenderloin is the piece you trim off the spine above the rib. Where does the whole loin come from?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

mas360 said:


> So, tenderloin is the piece you trim off the spine above the rib. Where does the whole loin come from?


Nope, You have it turned around. The loins are above the ribcage and on both sides of the spine. The tenderloins on all animals comes from under, a slightly back from the ribs. At the top of the gut cavity and under the spine.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ Exactly ^^^


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the correction, guys. 
When I dressed wild pig the loins are always the bigger piece of meat than the tenderloins. In the photo above, the long piece is the loin? the tenderloin I got out of the hog was no where gigantic compared to the loin.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

No. the long piece (on the left) is the tenderloin... The piece on the right is 1/4 of a loin, as labelled.

A tenderloin on a domestic pig weighs 1.5 to 2 lbs, while a loin weighs 10 to 12 lbs. (or more depending on the pig). The loin is easy to distinguish from the tenderloin by the size & the fat (almost always has a solid fat cap on one side)...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Also, you may want to buy a thermometer that has the wire you can poke into the meat that gives you temps as you are cooking. Just like any other meat, it will start to really dry out if you go past the ideal temps. If you pull it out at the right temp, I promise you, it will be a juicier than you have ever cooked one.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Pork and fruit works good together. I think I got this from Leah Chase: pork loin (not the little tenderloin), open it on the side for stuffing, leave the ends intact to help keep the stuffings inside. Stuff with dehydrated apple slices, apricot slices, or whatever fruit you like. Add some fruit jam if you want. Pour some molasses over the fruit. Sprinkle some Lawry's inside. Wrap and tie the outside with bakers twine to hold it together. Molasses and Lawry's on the outside. I have always cooked it in the oven. Kids like it at Christmas.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If I leave the loins(back strap) whole,I put in a aluminum roasting pan,fill 1/2 way up on the side of the meat with pineapple juice,then cover with slices of pineapple(canned),slice up several onions,then cover tightly with foil and smoke real,real,real low heat.About an hour before taking off,I pull the foil off,stoke up the fire and give it some smoke on both sides.If it looks like it's not smoky enough,I'll give her some more time uncovered.I don't think I've dried one out yet,but cooking so low gives you a lot of beer drinking time,so who knows.It does all get eaten everytime.


----------

